# Someone Coughed on me and My mom is crying wolf!



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

If you're worried about Corona, ring(don't visit) a doctors or hospital & get some advice from the medical experts. And go read up thread https://www.horseforum.com/general-...id-19-different-containment-approaches-around

People often have colds - just wait till you've got primary school kids! It is just not realistic to expect people to... withdraw from life just because they're a bit sick. Often, the show must go on. C'est la vie! When your karate teacher noticed you were congested, did they get angry with you, that you were out 'spreading your germs'? I'm not following what this has to do with you not using a mounting block either.

I'm also not following your reasoning for saying your mum is 'crying wolf'. You obviously don't believe she is sick, that she's just putting it on. But seems this is just because she's not wanting to go to the doc about it and she laughed about something. Yes, plenty of people get sick without feeling the need for medical intervention(let alone calling emergency(that's what 911 is, isn't it?). Plenty of people also might have a bit of a chuckle about something despite being sick.


----------



## Dressagegirl29 (Nov 9, 2014)

Everything's fine. It was just allergies to something.


----------

